# Anniversary of Stevie Ray Vaughan's death today!



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Hard to believe that it was 19 years ago today that Stevie perished in that copter crash.

Anyone care to share their SRV stories?

I saw him at the ElMo show as well as Masonic Temple during my Ryerson days as well as Moncton Coliseum.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow. 19 years!?? I was living and gigging in Austin in 1981. I had a night off and was walking down 6th Street with a friend when we heard someone just kicking out a version of Voodoo Chile. We walked in the club door and 3 feet to my left was SRV and Double Trouble rocking out. The club was only half full and we sat there all night and soaked up some of the best guitar playing we'd ever heard. A couple of weeks later we went to a club out in the hill country to an open jam and I wound up playing a few tunes with Jimmy Vaughn as well. Those were magical days to be in Austin. I payed a visit a couple years ago and walked down 6th Street again for old times sake. I found the same club and sat at the same table and toasted Stevie.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

RIP SRV, thanks for showing us what passion sounds like :bow:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw Stevie in Toronto at the CNE bandshell in the early 80's. He was the opening act for someone else, I forget who (maybe John Kay and/or Steppenwolf) but that wasn't important. I knew of Stevie as Bowie's guitarist on Let's Dance. I have always been a huge Bowie fan and loved his choice of guitarists (up 'til then it was Ronson, Alomar, etc) so I had to see this guy. This was prior to Texas Flood coming out, but I had (and still have) the 45 RPM single of Pride & Joy.

There was probably about 250 people there, most of them there to see the main act I presume. SRV come out and blew everyone away. We left afterwards but I sure felt sorry for the band that had to follow that show. 

FFWD to summer of 1990, I got offered tickets to see him and Joe Cocker at Copps in Hamilton, but we were busy packing and getting ready to move to Calgary so passed. The day we arrived in Calgary we were hanging out in our hotel room. The TV was on with the volume down, not really paying attention to it, but then my wife says, "how come they are showing Stevie Ray Vaughan on the 6:00 news?" My heart sank as soon as she said that. I just knew it was not going to be good news.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Srv*

Saw him in Ottawa months before he passed away at the NAC.Great show and what a thrill to hear him live.Funny thing happened that night as he started Voodo Child,a guy from the balcony on top of us fell off and hit our guard rail right on his familly jewels!!!! Can you say ouch.....Thats my story.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Just celebrated*

Our 21st wedding anniversary yesterday ( 27 years together, so that you youngers know that it can happen ) and spent the day while the wife was at work playing all of my SRV CD's, including during my driving time.
A lot of folks thought he was just another Hendrix wanta be, not me, I thought once he got clean that he was one of the worlds best elelctric players there ever was, when you think he tuned all of his guitars down a half step and yet made it sound like he was playing in regular tunings, and he always took it to the right spot ( what was it Sly always said, I want to take you higher ) and Stevie always took me there.
I still remember the Memorial gig that Jimmie and the boys and girl did after for him and made his music come alive.
Rest in Peace brother and know that you made a contribution to this world and that you might have more fans now then when you were alive and that your music will always be in our hearts and minds, and from all of us we thank you.Ship


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i remember when "little stevie" (as we used to call him back in the old neighborhood) first came to me and asked me to be his teacher. i took one look at those hands and told him he was born to hold a shovel. he was a good kid, and i knew if i challenged him a little, his perseverance would really push him to do his best. he came to me a few months later with a beat up old guitar that only had fishing line on it for strings, because he was so poor. 
i fixed it up for him, and showed him an E chord, and a few others. he returned every week to cut my grass and do my laundry in exchange for lessons. sometimes his mom would bake pies for me. he practiced really hard, but made little progress. after 3 years he was still pretty awful. 
then one day he came to me with a worn out copy of doug mark's "metal method" and we got into a big argument because i told him it wouldn't help him any. i suggested he become a bass player instead. then he came back with roy clark's "big note guitar songbook", the one with the little colored stickers for where to put your fingers. boy THAT changed everything! 












actually none of that ever happened and i made the whole thing up. i didn't have anything worthwhile to add but i wanted to participate.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> A lot of folks thought he was just another Hendrix wanta be, not me, I thought once he got clean that he was one of the worlds best elelctric players there ever was, when you think he tuned all of his guitars down a half step and yet made it sound like he was playing in regular tunings, and he always took it to the right spot ( what was it Sly always said, I want to take you higher ) and Stevie always took me there.


how was that special? i havent tuned to concert pitch since i started singing- 
pretty common amongst guitar players- probably ever since the first stringed instruments.
i was working at a nursery- like a landscaping supply place. they said over the radio that eric clapton was involved in a helicopter crash. about a half hour later they corrected it- bummer. dude looked like a harlem pimp sometimes, but he could play. that triolian of his was supposedly blind boy fullers old guitar- shame we never got to hear much of it.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I never saw Stevie live but my friend Mike saw him at the El Mocambo back in the 80's. He told me that when Stevie went on a break between sets he was trying to pick up the women. Hard to believe it's been 19 years already. R.I.P. Stevie.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My favorite music video of all time is Stevie Ray Vaughan "Live at the Mocambo"...at least it used to be when I was younger.


----------

